# FYI Train Stop in San Dimas will close Dec 20 forever



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI went by today and there was a sign saying they were closing forever on Dec 20, this coming Friday. They were blowing out everything left at up to 80% off, and most of it was gone. The shelves are very bare, there was very little large scale left, a Lionel LS diesel, a Kalamazoo 4-4-0, some Bachmann Big Hauler cars, a stack of original battery/RC Big Hauler locos WITH the RC controllers, some various bits and pieces but wow they have really unloaded the stores content, so, just putting the word out, if you want to stop by now is the time to do it, they wont be there next weekend. While I was there a fellow bought 5 scratch built 1/20 cars, I couldn't pass up an old Lionel LS 0-4-0, and two Lionel LS passenger cars, all for alot less than I have seen the the loco sell for on evilbay. One caviet, all sale are final, no returns, goods are as is, no guarantees or warranties.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

another sad day when hobby shops close.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

You're talking about The Train Stop on Bonita ? Wow! that was always a great store to walk into........always reminded me of hobby shops in the 40's and 50's. I had heard rumors from some local folks on LSC that they have been selling off stuff for the past 6-9 months. Owner was finally retiring or something like that.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, no retirement. The owner past away unexpectedly. They closed but then reopened and have been selling off the remaining inventory since. I hadn't been to the shop for years after getting yelled at by the owner for suggesting a different opinion (apparently I was one of many who recieved that blessing) but went back after the reopening. The staff doing the sell off were way more friendly and helpful than my last visit so I would stop by whenever I could. 
I'll be sorry to see it go.


----------

